# Try my recipie for Jamaican Jerk Duck.



## 52ndStreet (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey you all , 

Try my recipie for Jamaican Jerk Duck. Duck thighs, smear some Walkers Wood hot and spicey jerk seasoning into the Duck thighs, cut slits in the duck thighs, add some addobo seasoning. Cook in a frying pan with Olive oil. Cook for about 35 minutes.Walla, you just made some Jamaican jerk Duck.

Get back to me on how it tastes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2010)

But most of us are white people who you hate.

Why would we trust your recipe


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 26, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> But most of us are white people who you hate.
> 
> Why would we trust your recipe


 
He'll trust you if you can speak fluently in a negro dialect.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 26, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> But most of us are white people who you hate.
> 
> Why would we trust your recipe



Good food has no racial preference. Food is Universally accepted.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2010)

You want nothing to do with white people remember?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 26, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You want nothing to do with white people remember?


I want all the white people to buy my Jamaican cook book.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 26, 2010)

hmmm looks like a way to ruin duck...and basically if your cookbook is how to add stuff to a protein ...it wont go far...


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 26, 2010)

i would cut the duck...steam it ..then sear it off with the spices....that way you have moist duck...and you dont have to fry it so much....now you got to crisp it up....i dont know where you are but duck is pricey here..


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 26, 2010)

if you score the duck before adding the spices ...you will get a deeper taste


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You want nothing to do with white people remember?
> ...



Im sure you would love money from anywhere Joyce.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think I am adventeurous enough to jerk a duck.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 26, 2010)

why are yall discussing race issues in the food and wine forum?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> why are yall discussing race issues in the food and wine forum?



Does Colt .45 Malt Liquor or White wine go best with jerked duck?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 26, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I don't think I am adventeurous enough to jerk a duck.



I find comfort in that thought--ty !


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 26, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why are yall discussing race issues in the food and wine forum?
> ...



Nightrain, goes great with it.!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeap its William Joyce jsut like I suspected.


----------



## Dis (Jan 26, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> why are yall discussing race issues in the food and wine forum?



Because TM doesn't know when to keep her ef-ing mouth shut.  When she's off her meds, she goes around dropping stupid comments like men spit. 

That said.. Ducks aren't meant to be eaten.  They're too cute.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 26, 2010)

hennessy goes well with duck


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 26, 2010)

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why are yall discussing race issues in the food and wine forum?
> ...



you ever seen a maschovey duck?  the look friggin alien....and duck is good eating


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 26, 2010)

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why are yall discussing race issues in the food and wine forum?
> ...



Thank you, but some of us don't mind being eaten.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 26, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Hey you all ,
> 
> Try my recipie for Jamaican Jerk Duck. Duck thighs, smear some Walkers Wood hot and spicey jerk seasoning into the Duck thighs, cut slits in the duck thighs, add some addobo seasoning. Cook in a frying pan with Olive oil. Cook for about 35 minutes.Walla, you just made some Jamaican jerk Duck.
> 
> Get back to me on how it tastes.


 
Can ostrich be substituted for the duck?

I have a frozen ostrich in my freezer.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2010)

Also try my Jamaican Jerk recipie for Red Snapper fish. Get some butter, Walkers Wood Hot and spicey Jerk seasoning, smear the butter on first , then the Walkers wood Jamaican Jerk seasoning. Put in the frying pan with some Olive oil,cook for about 45 minutes, and Walla. You just made Jerk Red Snapper.!


----------

